# Buy your dog a silicone sex doll



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Holy shit this is certainly a sign of the moral decay of our society . . . or something like that.  

http://inventorspot.com/articles/sex_doll_dogs_satisfies_urge_purge_30852



> *Sex Doll For Dogs Satisfies Their Urge To Purge*
> 
> by Lady Bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know all that stuff dog trainers teach you  about dominance in dogs and how when they hump other dogs they're being  dominant.  That's true, but my legs are reliable witnesses and they  would tell you, if they could, that often Buddy just wants _sex_.... and that means sexual release.
> A Brazilian dog lover, feeling empathy for his male Maltese, has developed the first sex doll for dogs.  The *Doggie Lover Doll®*,  a soft rubber toy with a silicone vagina, is now available to order,  complete with an "intimate lubricant to increase the life of the doll."   Here she is: *DLD* in all her splendor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an obviously wasted Maltese, demonstrating how he uses his Doggie Lover Doll.


----------



## fuzznutz

that is just wrong funny as hell but wrong


----------



## snow dog

who's going to teach an old dog to use that


----------

